# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Astro A50 Wireless headset.

## meltedwordy

PS4 / PC, pretty sure its not compatible with xbox.

comes with optical cable for connection to Ps4 and all other relevent cables in a hard shell protective case. 
The A50 stand (not pictured) is also included.

location Thurso
£95

https://imgshare.io/image/7yLm5
https://imgshare.io/image/7yQou

----------


## Clara

Astro A50 Wireless headset is not bad!
My friend has the same. 
 ::

----------

